# Socal Cruzers Logo



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

So I took the liberty of taking BigEnglands great design above and had a couple of decal samples made (Hope you don't mind). These are 3.1x9 inches and fit pefectly over the third brake light. They are available in Gloss Black White Silver if there is another color you want let me know and I will see what I can do. They will be $2 plus the stamp, *this is cost* no momey being made here. Just trying to get this going. Let me know.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Bac n Black said:


> So I took the liberty of taking BigEnglands great design above and had a couple of decal samples made (Hope you don't mind). These are 3.1x9 inches and fit pefectly over the third brake light. They are available in Gloss Black White Silver if there is another color you want let me know and I will see what I can do. They will be $2 plus the stamp, *this is cost* no momey being made here. Just trying to get this going. Let me know.


Lets meet up someday i would rock one on my brake light

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

If anyone wants one PM with info on what color and address. Send $3 through paypal [email protected] that will cover decal stamp envelope and paypal fees


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

cool. but what happened to the socal cruzers page on facebook?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

No idea should still be there.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

id like one my car is silver ice its an LS auto I know  but yeah what color options do you have I guess a black one and a blue one would be in right order for the color of my cruze would def like other 2* cents (lol)


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

If only I was from SoCal 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

Where you located cruzader13190


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm currently stationed in Portsmouth, VA


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks great!! Im glad someone put my design to use haha we have to do a meet soon. I just did a meet about 2 months ago with a few other fellow cruze owners. Pretty cool guys. We should all set up a big socal meet


----------

